# Bar-B-Chef® Offset Smoker OR Chargriller OR....?



## workoutchamp (Jun 8, 2009)

kettle is dead - I need something nice for the patio. I'd love a Lang Patio, but not crazy about giving Ben (although I like him) 2k.

looking to spend a few hundred bucks - any input on what is great for that price in an offset?

the Chargriller is ok, but seems real flimsy. Is the Bar-B-Chef[emoji]174[/emoji] Offset Smoker better? 

Is there something better yet?

HELP PLEASE! Brad


----------



## mcp9 (Jun 8, 2009)

chargriller is good to start off with.  i have one.  seems good to me.  pretty versitale too.  can grill or smoke.  and pretty lite on the pocket book.


----------



## coyote-1 (Jun 8, 2009)

The CharGriller ain't flimsy, at least not in comparison to the other things in its price range (CharBroil Silver and Brinkmann SnP) to which it is superior. The firebox in particular on the CharGriller is much heavier-duty.

The Bar-B-Chef is no longer available as far as I know. But Lowes sells a heavy-duty "Royal Oak" brand smoker for a few hundred bucks that looks like a great unit.


----------



## workoutchamp (Jun 9, 2009)

I am looking now.  thanks guys - any other input, shoot it my way.  

Love in smoke (hey, there's a blues song right dere).


----------



## jagerviking (Jun 9, 2009)

LOVE my old bar-b-chef!!


----------



## workoutchamp (Jun 9, 2009)

no info available anywhere on that rascal.  BBQGalore's site is not working correctly - dead links, no place to order, etc.  I emailed them to see if they are still in bidness.

The BarBChef looks nicer than the Chargriller - and that Royal Oak looks even better - but I can't find that one either.  

Lowe's shows it, but not in the entire state of KY.  Weird isn't it?

Superior product + terrible distribution = no sales.

Chargriller - can't swing a dead cat without hitting one of those around here.  Everyone's got them.

Still noodling - wished I could fit me Lang on the porch!


----------

